# Cost Estimator



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have been using the B Moore cost estimator for a few weeks now and like it as a back up tool to my estimates any one else using it and what do you think?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I use it and like it. I have another high dollar estimating program that does not get used anymore. One case where free is better!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

got a link to that?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here Ya go:

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=contentrenderer_1_12&contentrenderer_1_12_actionOverride=%2Fbm%2Fcms%2FContentRenderer%2FrenderContent&contentrenderer_1_12cnp=public_site%2Farticles%2Fbusiness_resources%2Fbr_professional_tools&contentrenderer_1_12np=public_site%2Farticles%2Fbusiness_resources%2Fbr_job_cost_estimator&_pageLabel=fc_home


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks bb i ordered it tonight.:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## modhippee (May 28, 2009)

*Same here..*

Thx for the Link just made a phonecall!! Seems like another case of good freebies!! Wish the whole world turned open source...


----------

